# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ VOIP

## peri-lamia

ΚΑΤ ΑΡΧΗΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ 
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΝΕΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΛΙΜΑ
ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΘΕΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ VOIP.
ΕΝΩ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ 
SIP: registered as sip:....
ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΙΣ : sip not registered
no active network interface
ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΥΓΝΟΜΩΝ !!!!

----------


## θανάσης

Χρόνια πολλά 
Καλή χρονιά
Γράφουμε με μικρά γράμματα (πας στην Επεξεργασία Δημοσίευσης και διορθώνεις)
Σωστά τα περιγράφεις αν υπάρχει σωστή ρύθμιση το sjphone για εσένα πρέπει γράφει.
(SIP:registered as sip νούμερο@sip.ewn:5060).
(Host address: 10.146.212.χχχ).
(NAT/Firewall:Blocked).
Πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις το οδηγό που έχουμε στο voip για της ρυθμίσεις του sjphone
Με μια διορθωση στο σημείο που λέει:
(Επειτα πηγαινουμε στη καρτελα *SIP Proxy*, και στα κουτακια *Proxy & User Domain* βαζουμε : *10.145.7.150)*
*Άλλαξε το (10.145.7.150) με (**sip**.**ewn**).*
Έχει ξεχαστεί η διόρθωση του.

----------


## peri-lamia

Θανάση σε ευχαριστώ 
Έκανα αυτό που μου είπες και ειναι οκ.
Το θέμα μου τωρα ειναι οτι μου βγάζει Νο active connection network.
Moυ το έβγαζε και πρίν αλλά ξέχασα να το αναφέρω
Και παλι ευχαριστώ

----------

